# body make-up help!



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hi guys, I think this year I will be some type of zombie pin-up type girl I am working on my dress as we speak and I already have my Zombie Stompers courtesy of Iron Fist What I need to know is what is the best type of makeup for my body. My arms and chest and face will need makeup, I have the face covered but was wondering is there a good makeup to use on the body. Maybe one that wont get on everyone I hug any help would be great!*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

In my opinion, airbrushing would be your best bet if you wanted something that wasn't sticky and came off on everyone you touched. Look up makeup artists in your area and ask about airbrushing body makeup. Check beauty schools in your area to see if this is something you could get done for cheap if they can use you as practice... also check your local craigslist or the like for an airbrusher/makeup artist.

I saw one in my area that you could hire to do temp tattoos for a party. You might be able to hire someone for a few hours and have them come out early and get your full makeup done first and then stick around to do some fun temp tattoos (halloween or otherwise themed) if you're planning on throwing a party. I always thought that would be a really cool offering for a party. 

I'm not sure how easy it would be for someone to get the tools necessary for a do-it-yourself, but it could be done I'm sure.


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

You could always do a nude tone body suit (spadex) and draw stuff on it, or wear two of them and cut holes in the top layer, bottom layer is dark red or green so it looks like you flesh is rotting away.

You could wear it all night, no muss no fuss, may get a bit warm though.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Ben Nye make a setting liquid (or gel) that stops transfer or rubbing off of body make-up , as frankie's girl suggested air-brushing is the best option for the body imo


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

The big secret in body makeup is PAX paint, which is basically acrylic paint and surgical adhesive.

When they airbrushed Mystique all blue in the X-Men, that is what they used.

You need a special remover to take it off, but it works great. Just apply the remover, let it dry and soap up. Use more remover and soap as you need.

FX Warehouse is the best place to get the stuff, and their Agent X is the best remover on the market.

HOWEVER -
Any color wheels from Ben Nye that are powdered with Ben Nye Makeup Setting Powder doesn't come off until you use soap and water - at all. You can apply all the color you want, give it a good powdering, brush off the excess.
You can literally rub your arms and face - it stays in place.

That is one reason Ben Nye is the top of the makeup heap. Get a Dead Wheel and Powder from FX Warehouse. That is my recommendation.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Ben Nye's water based makeups: Lumiere and Magicake especially. Top with their Final Set spray and you are golden (or whatever other colors you choose). 
I painted my wife blue several years ago... we were the frozen dead from Titanic. No smearing, no rubbing. It didn't come off on the costumes. Perfect.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*You guys are awesome! Thank you all for all of the fabulous suggestions. I am definately look into each and every one of them*


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

piraticalstyle said:


> I'm a big fan of Ben Nye's water based makeups: Lumiere and Magicake especially. Top with their Final Set spray and you are golden (or whatever other colors you choose).
> I painted my wife blue several years ago... we were the frozen dead from Titanic. No smearing, no rubbing. It didn't come off on the costumes. Perfect.



I LOVE this idea! I'm really into the Titanic and can't believe I never thought to do this. Might have to borrow the idea one of these years.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

piraticalstyle said:


> I'm a big fan of Ben Nye's water based makeups: Lumiere and Magicake especially. Top with their Final Set spray and you are golden (or whatever other colors you choose).
> I painted my wife blue several years ago... we were the frozen dead from Titanic. No smearing, no rubbing. It didn't come off on the costumes. Perfect.


I wanna see some pics!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Wolfe Bros creates some AWESOME makeup. It's great for face and body painting. Check out their site here: http://www.wolfefxmakeup.com/

I HIGHLY recommend them!
.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thegardenofshadows said:


> I wanna see some pics!!


I'll try to find some over the weekend and post them. I'm bad about posting pics. I just hope they live up to what you are hoping for.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry it's taken me so long. Here (hopefully) are the pictures of the frozen dead from the Titanic that we did.... what was that? 1996? or some such.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm gonna be a zombie too this year....more of a Zombieland type zombie..and i was wondering this also...glad someone made this thread


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I use to do Clowning in high school. So there was this GOOD STUFF clown make up. and the only way to get it off was cold cream, and maybe baby oil... You could hug and not worry about getting it on anyone. You apply the make up and then use baby powder to pat your body up and it would be like your own skin.

Spookyone use it for her Dead Prom Queen. She white out her face, arm and chest using my good clown make up. Works Great.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Ben Nye or Mehron with setting powder is your best bet.

I do some clowning and that is what I use. You could probably swim with the stuff on when it is properly set.


----------

